# Other Marques, please hear my confession...now with photos..



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

It has been four months since my last confession. I have now committed a potentially cardinal sin for which I must atone. As of this week, I have become a BMW driver. If I can plead any mitigating factors for joining the blue and white fold, it is that I have swapped my one year old Golf GT 2.0 TDi for a six year old BMW Z3M Coupe.

I seek forgiveness for my sins....and with this car, I feel there are going to be many... :twisted:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good lad. You know it makes sense.

Excellent choice of car, enjoy


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Good lad. You know it makes sense.
> 
> Excellent choice of car, enjoy


Cheers - went for a run with the Scottish TT owners this afternoon down to the borders. I stayed with the guys through the twisties (although wasn't always 100% comfortable), but felt I could have pulled away on the straights (had there been many). Great run down to Dunedin BMW in Selkirk. Then when the rest of the TT's departed for their next event, I stayed on and had a run in a 650i (thanks Tubbs) - what a lovely noise from the V8...I will end up with a V8 again...one day.

Meanwhile.......


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Colour, year, spec, and most importantly..... PICS?!!!!!?

Has it got the revised engine (I think it was circa 2001)? If not, get yourself a decent warranty sharpish!

Ugly as sin, but a fantastic car (I was considering one not that long ago from teh guy wanting to buy my TVR)! Go careful in the wet!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

mmm, yr2000 Estoril Blue, with blue/black interior eh? Nice motor :wink: :roll:


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> If not, get yourself a decent warranty sharpish!


Once it's lapsed, it's too late. And anyway, is Â£1800 worth it? :?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > If not, get yourself a decent warranty sharpish!
> ...


Hell yes it's worth it! 'cos when the engines go on the early Breadvans(and Roadsters), it's a very expensive bill you will get if it's not got a warranty on it.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

True, but when the annual warranty is 15% of the value of the car (with an earlier model) then it is pretty pricey, and a lot of people have now deserted the BMW warranty since it went up from Â£750 to Â£1800. Yes, it's a risk, but it's also a lot of money to spend on 1yrs warranty :? Not saying what is right or wrong thing to do, everyone has a different idea on the risk they want to take, and the likelihood of the engine going.


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

BreTT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Good lad. You know it makes sense.
> ...


Thanks for the advertisement Brett!!

Let me know when you would like to place your deposit for a 650i !!!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Colour, year, spec, and most importantly..... PICS?!!!!!?
> 
> Has it got the revised engine (I think it was circa 2001)? If not, get yourself a decent warranty sharpish!
> 
> Ugly as sin, but a fantastic car (I was considering one not that long ago from teh guy wanting to buy my TVR)! Go careful in the wet!


It's indeed Estoril Blue with Blue/Black leather. It is a 2000 (W). Additional options: side air bags, HK stereo, sunroof, heated seats, and AC Schnitzer short shift kit.

As for the engine, it is the S50 engine, the one that is prone to VANOS issues. I've had a good chat to various BMW guys and basically I can spend Â£1,800 a year on a warranty, or I can go for preventative maintenance i.e. get it checked on a regular basis for VANOS gear "chatter". If it is, I can get it rectified at an indy for around Â£1,200 which leaves Â£600 in my pocket for other items.

The general advice that I've received is to service it on the nose when it is due, not to stress the engine before it's got up to temperature, and to keep my ears open for unusual noise. It has had it's VANOS done under warranty, so fingers crossed I'll be one of the lucky ones from here on in.

I'll get some pics taken soon.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

BreTT said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > Good lad. You know it makes sense.
> ...


Are you kidding? My kids were shouting for you to get out the road! :wink:  Not only that, it was a woman in front of you in a 150bhp roadster.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

slg said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Have YOU ever tried to overtake a woman that doesn't know where she's going? Mission impossible.....


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Anyway the statistics don't lie...321bhp, 0-60 in 5.3s (not with me driving though) and limited to 155mph....I've got to say that although I managed to pull away on the straights, Stuart, I did notice you "slip-streaming" me on the twists.... 

Apparently, I need to get into the 6,000 - 7,200 rpm area for the VANOS to kick in and really give me some extra ooomph. I was impressed with what I had, and the noise was rather nice too (coming from a diesel Golf)


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> mmm, yr2000 Estoril Blue, with blue/black interior eh? Nice motor :wink: :roll:


So did you put 2+2 together from boxa.net? :wink:


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

BreTT said:


> slg said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


<ahem>!!!!!!! 
I hold my own ............... oh and I knew where I was going to, just I didn't know the road we were on :lol:

Hey BreTT, too late, other folk have posted pics of your car (nicked your fire eh?)

Hev x

Hev x


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> neil1003 said:
> 
> 
> > mmm, yr2000 Estoril Blue, with blue/black interior eh? Nice motor :wink: :roll:
> ...


Nope 

z3mcoupe.com :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

neil1003 said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > neil1003 said:
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Man's car. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Man's car. :wink:


Woo hoo! Only took me 10 cars to finally get garyc's approval....my life is complete :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Man's car. :wink:
> ...


...only if you drive it like a man. :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Nice choice, always liked them.


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Great car, ive just recently bought its brother. :lol:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

dude_one said:


> Great car, ive just recently bought its brother. :lol:


I did see your posting the other night, but was biting my tongue because I didn't want to let on that I had the car ahead of the Scottish TT Owners meet...now that the cat is out the bag, congratulations 

Have you been on zroadsters.net?


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

Yeh active member using the same ID as here.

Gotta say I love the ///M Roadster how are you finding the ///M Coupe?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

dude_one said:


> Yeh active member using the same ID as here.
> 
> Gotta say I love the ///M Roadster how are you finding the ///M Coupe?


I'm finding it very good - my Mum used to have the 2.8 Roadster in Dubai which I enjoyed, but this is in a different league. Still finding my feet a little, so happy to floor it in a straight line in the dry...


----------



## dude_one (Feb 8, 2004)

BreTT said:


> dude_one said:
> 
> 
> > Yeh active member using the same ID as here.
> ...


Yeh know what you mean I came out of a T junction the other day in second and hoofed it and the back end did the tail flip as I hit some gravel on my way out, she was very controlable but it did make my heart beat that bit faster and I must admit to having a stupid grin for a while.

I am thinking about getting the Race Logic traction control unit for my ///M, ive read loads about it and spoke with members who have it so they know the before and after and they recommend the unit its just getting the cash together at the mo as I would like to take advantage of the group buy thats happening.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Get the AC Schnitzer suspension - well recommended upgrade for either of you guys' M's


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Nice car, but treat with respect. A friend who'd previously impressed me greatly with his M Coupe car control at the Nordschleife went on to write his off on a wet roundabout in central Bristol.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

BreTT said:


> As for the engine, it is the S50 engine, the one that is prone to VANOS issues. I've had a good chat to various BMW guys and basically I can spend Â£1,800 a year on a warranty, or I can go for preventative maintenance i.e. get it checked on a regular basis for VANOS gear "chatter". If it is, I can get it rectified at an indy for around Â£1,200 which leaves Â£600 in my pocket for other items.
> 
> The general advice that I've received is to service it on the nose when it is due, not to stress the engine before it's got up to temperature, and to keep my ears open for unusual noise. It has had it's VANOS done under warranty, so fingers crossed I'll be one of the lucky ones from here on in.


And I guess Fi knows all of this and is really comfortable? lol



BreTT said:


> Still finding my feet a little


You'll find them just off the end of the seat, just. :-*

Naw, seriously, congrats B, nice car, and straight six whoa that must pull smoothly. Enjoy the next 3 months.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

b3ves said:


> Nice car, but treat with respect. A friend who'd previously impressed me greatly with his M Coupe car control at the Nordschleife went on to write his off on a wet roundabout in central Bristol.


Presumably that was the guy I spoke to and said " Everytime I've been on a track with an M Coupe, it's crashed. You've broken the spell". At this point he told me the other one had crashed (i.e. the one J Clarkson spoke with).

They certainly have a reputation!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Yeah they've got a reputation, but I don't intend to track it. I did run a 1970 Corvette for ten years in all conditions so have a fair idea of what to expect. That was a monster in the wet and the dry.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Nice car Brett, always had an itch for one, but wasn't allowed o scratch it! - ideal transport for a long Scottish winter :wink:

Dave


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Nice car Brett, always had an itch for one, but wasn't allowed o scratch it! - ideal transport for a long Scottish winter :wink:
> 
> Dave


Brett. Of course caution is needed with the Mcoupe. By all accounts it can bite, as can plenty of cars in damp and cold conditions. But generally you will have taken a liberty, such as booting it rather than feeding in power in wet.

Why not take a leaf out of our german friends books and invest in a set of winter spec tyres that work better in the lower temps and slippery conditions? They are mandatory in Germany, so shy not find out what German ZM drivers fit for winter and do same. Should transform low temp grip and behaviour.

It is after all grim up North.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Jac-in-a-Box said:
> 
> 
> > Nice car Brett, always had an itch for one, but wasn't allowed o scratch it! - ideal transport for a long Scottish winter :wink:
> ...


Good advice - thanks Gary. I was thinking I'll need to do something about the winter running. At the moment, I'm doing a reasonably low number of miles, and if I really needed to, could visit all my current customers without needing the car at all. So, not massively worried about the impending long Scottish winter, well not from a car point of view anyway. :?


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Haven't been at home when the light has been "just right" for taking pics, so these will have to do for now.

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/scdsc_1103.jpg

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/brett/scdsc_1105.jpg


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Jac-in-a-Box said:
> ...


Brett, spoke with German guy who runs these Michelin winter tyres on a Z3 M coupe for the bavarian winters. He says they are great in heavy rain, ice and snowy conditions. He reckoned better traction. lateral (cornering) and braking, than his A4 Q on summer tyres can perform in snow.

http://www.michelin.co.uk/uk/auto/a...oupe&cylindree=3.2&annee=08/1999-0/0&saison=W

Worth a look.

Â£126 a corner for 91H homologation.

http://www.camskill.co.uk/products.php?plid=m11b0s637p6484

Â£500 to out-grip quattros in winter conditions. Makes sense if not just for piece of mind.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

I've got cheapo (Â£50 per corner) Goodyear M+Ss on steel rims for the A4 for winter. Up to 4" snow is like driving on a slightly damp road on normal tyres!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> Brett, spoke with German guy who runs these Michelin winter tyres on a Z3 M coupe for the bavarian winters. He says they are great in heavy rain, ice and snowy conditions. He reckoned better traction. lateral (cornering) and braking, than his A4 Q on summer tyres can perform in snow.
> 
> http://www.michelin.co.uk/uk/auto/a...oupe&cylindree=3.2&annee=08/1999-0/0&saison=W
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary - will take a look leading up to winter. There's also a Racelogic Traction Control/Launch Control group buy going on on the Z3MCoupe forum. May look at that but will be looking at around Â£1k for it.


----------

